# Gravy's Goods...



## Gravy Power (Sep 2, 2013)

Been cooking for about a year and a half now. Extremely proud and somewhat disturbed at the collection I've been able to amass. I think the thrist has been quenched for awhile. Need to work on getting better with the ones I have anyway.

Phone pic sucks as usual. Need to find my digital camera for some better shots.







A few Shuns in there. They are what got me over here, which is one of the things that makes me despise them :biggrin:. They are totally functional, but thinking of trying to give someone at school a good deal on the slicer and the Asian cook's knife. The parer is actually a go to for Orange Supremes, which is required for competition team. The Ealy is my Tourne baby though.

I have a Mercer Chef's (middle of the line), boning and pairing knives (pretty sure the cheapest they offer) that don't ever make it my kit, or subsequently my pics. If you know any young deserving cooks that could use a vine, let me know and I'll happily gift them.

Cheers!


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 2, 2013)

It would actually be interesting to know what each of them are.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 2, 2013)

I see a Carter..
Any descriptions coming?


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice collection. +1 on the role call.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 2, 2013)

toddnmd said:


> It would actually be interesting to know what each of them are.



Sure, might mess up some spelling or some model names, but from top to bottom:

Suisin Inox 270 Suji
Classic Shun 9.5 inch Slcer
Kochi Migaki, 240 Gyuto
Carter 7.2 (I think) High Grade Gyuto
Fujiwara FKH 240 Gyuto
Wustof 7.1 inch fillet
Shigefusa Kurochi 150 Petty
Classic Shun 7-inch Asian Cook's Knife
Gesshin Ginga White #2 (I think) 150 Petty
Honesuki purchased from Jon at JKI (not listed on his wesbsite)
Suisin Inox 150 Honesuki
Ealy parer, new profile (believe it's 3.5 inches), African Blackwood
Shun Classic 3.5-inch parer


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 2, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Sure, might mess up some spelling or some model names, but from top to bottom:
> 
> Suisin Inox 270 Suji
> Classic Shun 9.5 inch Slcer
> ...



I have a 270mm Kochi migaki , I love it


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 2, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> I have a 270mm Kochi migaki , I love it



Yep, she's my workhorse!


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 2, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> I see a Carter..
> Any descriptions coming?



Carter is either a 7.2 or 7.1 Sun High-Grade Gyuto, my first, and for the near future, biggest purchase. I bought it when I was transitioning careers and still had a much more substantial income, as well as having become fascinated with knives. At the time, Murray listed it at $525. I think it was just over $400 with the 25% discount code. It's a truly phenomenal cutter and takes a screaming edge with just a few passes. It's my go to when I'm doing a small amount of work and need absolute precision. Glad I was able to get it when I did, prior to the custom handles.


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice collection, thanks for sharing. (Even if I'm envious of your Carter when you talk about it like that . . . )


----------



## brianlsx (Sep 5, 2013)

way to go, nice collection! and of course thanks for sharing.


----------

